# Seeking help pan frying lamb arm chops



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 26, 2012)

I attempted to pan fry a lamb arm chop and it came out really bad. The chop buckled after cooking it for a few minutes on one side, and then it was impossible to cook it evenly. I'd really like to find a way to pan fry lamb because my broiler is not working properly and I won't be replacing it because I'm moving. I find lamb rib chops easier to pan fry, but they're much more expensive. Any suggestions?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 26, 2012)

There are several different muscles that make up the arm chop (it's a shoulder chop around here).  The connective tissue between the muscles contracts causing the distortion of the chop.

The simplest thing to do is put a press on the meat while it's cooking.  If you don't have one handy, metal pie plate with a weight in it would do the trick.

My mom used to make these all the time in a braise with onions, string beans and tomato.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 26, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> There are several different muscles that make up the arm chop (it's a shoulder chop around here).  The connective tissue between the muscles contracts causing the distortion of the chop.
> 
> The simplest thing to do is put a press on the meat while it's cooking.  If you don't have one handy, metal pie plate with a weight in it would do the trick.
> 
> My mom used to make these all the time in a braise with onions, string beans and tomato.



Thanks Andy. Which press do you recommend? And how many minutes do you cook the chop on each side?


----------



## salt and pepper (Oct 27, 2012)

Won't work, to much "silver skin" on the front shoulder. You must cut away the silver skin or braze it in the oven with a liquid for a few hours! Or pressure cook it with some stock and vegies. A very tough pice of meat that should never be over cooked unless being used in a flavor for sauce "gravy" and cooked for a long time. For flavor I would roast it, then use it for a flavor baste for a finer cut of lamb.I try to stay away from the front shoulder of an animal unless it's from a large anmial.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 27, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Thanks Andy. Which press do you recommend? And how many minutes do you cook the chop on each side?



Any press will do, round or rectangular, ridged or flat.  As I said, even a pie plate and a canned good will do.

Shoulder chops aren't too thick.  Just a couple of minutes per side depending on how much you like it cooked.


----------



## Addie (Oct 27, 2012)

Or another way is to make small slits around the outer edge. It will keep the chop from cupping. But the press is a great idea. And they are not expensive. 

You can wrap a brick in foil and use that also or on the pie plate.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 27, 2012)

Addie said:


> Or another way is to make small slits around the outer edge. It will keep the chop from cupping. But the press is a great idea. And they are not expensive.
> 
> You can wrap a brick in foil and use that also or on the pie plate.


 
+1
I cut slits into the sides too and I have my foil wrapped brick right next to the hammer I nicked from hubby to bash things with


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 27, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Any press will do, round or rectangular, ridged or flat.  As I said, even a pie plate and a canned good will do.
> 
> Shoulder chops aren't too thick.  Just a couple of minutes per side depending on how much you like it cooked.



Glad to see this easy solution!


----------



## Bigjim68 (Oct 27, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Thanks Andy. Which press do you recommend? And how many minutes do you cook the chop on each side?


I don't know what Andy would recommend, but I use a number 8 skillet as a press in a number 9 skillet.  The small bacon presses don't cover enough to make it worthwhile.

I'm talking cast iron, IMO the only pan for pan frying.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bigjim68 said:
			
		

> I don't know what Andy would recommend, but I use a number 8 skillet as a press in a number 9 skillet.  The small bacon presses don't cover enough to make it worthwhile.
> 
> I'm talking cast iron, IMO the only pan for pan frying.



I wish I could use cast iron pans but they are much too heavy for me. I checked out some of them recently at a cookware store nearby. I'm using a Calphalon grill pan for the lamb.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 27, 2012)

Bigjim68 said:


> I don't know what Andy would recommend, but I use a number 8 skillet as a press in a number 9 skillet.  The small bacon presses don't cover enough to make it worthwhile.
> 
> I'm talking cast iron, IMO the only pan for pan frying.



Bigjim, I enjoy my CI skillets too.  They are very useful.  However, I wouldn't go so far as to say they are the only pans for frying.

I was tailoring my answers to the OP's situation, knowing she doesn't want CI because of the weight.


----------



## Addie (Oct 27, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Bigjim, I enjoy my CI skillets too. They are very useful. However, I wouldn't go so far as to say they are the only pans for frying.
> 
> I was tailoring my answers to the OP's situation, knowing she doesn't want CI because of the weight.


 
I am with you Andy on this one. I don't own a CI due to the weight. No one answer fits all. When it comes to elderly cooking. so many levels have to be taken into consideration.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 27, 2012)

Addie said:


> ...When it comes to elderly cooking. so many levels have to be taken into consideration.



Addie, I no longer cook the elderly.  I've found they are too tough and often sour as well.


----------



## Addie (Oct 27, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Addie, I no longer cook the elderly. I've found they are too tough and often sour as well.


 
Are you in cahoots with Son #1? That is something he would say. The two of you have been comparing notes. You forgot about getting seasoning in all the wrinkles.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 27, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Addie, I no longer cook the elderly. I've found they are too tough and often sour as well.


 
Thank you for that Andy! This made me laugh for the first time in days 
I needed that!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 27, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Addie, I no longer cook the elderly.  I've found they are too tough and often sour as well.


Mwahaha.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 27, 2012)

salt and pepper said:


> Won't work, to much "silver skin" on the front shoulder. You must cut away the silver skin or braze it in the oven with a liquid for a few hours! Or pressure cook it with some stock and vegies. A very tough pice of meat that should never be over cooked unless being used in a flavor for sauce "gravy" and cooked for a long time. For flavor I would roast it, then use it for a flavor baste for a finer cut of lamb.I try to stay away from the front shoulder of an animal unless it's from a large anmial.


That makes sense. I have never had the problem of lamb should chops curling. Maybe the shoulder chops I buy already have the silver skin removed.


----------



## GLC (Oct 28, 2012)

Lamb and pork chops are often spoiled by too high heat. Both require rather low heat, compared to a beef steak. Curling is one of the clues.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 30, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Any press will do, round or rectangular, ridged or flat.  As I said, even a pie plate and a canned good will do.
> 
> Shoulder chops aren't too thick.  Just a couple of minutes per side depending on how much you like it cooked.



I just bought an Emeril cast iron bacon press. Will that work?


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 30, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:
			
		

> I just bought an Emeril cast iron bacon press. Will that work?



I would certainly think so.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 30, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> I would certainly think so.



Glad to hear that! That was the only cast iron press they had at Bed Bath & Beyond, which is the most convenient place for me to shop for cookware.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 31, 2012)

Update: The Emeril bacon press worked really well. The shoulder chop stayed flat and cooked evenly.

However, I'm having a challenge with the complex instructions for maintaining the seasoning on the press. Is there an easy way to do it? They're recommending coating it with oil after cleaning it and putting it in the oven each time. Too much work for me! Maybe I need to get a press that's not cast iron?


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 31, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:
			
		

> Update: The Emeril bacon press worked really well. The shoulder chop stayed flat and cooked evenly.
> 
> However, I'm having a challenge with the complex instructions for maintaining the seasoning on the press. Is there an easy way to do it? They're recommending coating it with oil after cleaning it and putting it in the oven each time. Too much work for me! Maybe I need to get a press that's not cast iron?



Meh.  Wipe it off with a with a paper towel if it's got crud on it, and put it away, if no crud, don't worry about it.  I store all my CI in the oven.  When I preheat for other stuff, the CI is already in there, and I leave it there.

No worries!


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 31, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Meh.  Wipe it off with a with a paper towel if it's got crud on it, and put it away, if no crud, don't worry about it.  I store all my CI in the oven.  When I preheat for other stuff, the CI is already in there, and I leave it there.
> 
> No worries!



So it's best not to use any soap on it, right? I have very little experience with cast iron.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 31, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:
			
		

> So it's best not to use any soap on it, right? I have very little experience with cast iron.



If you use soap, rinse well and dry VERY well.  Then smear it with oil.  And it wouldn't hurt to bake it, though you don't have to.  With your press, you shouldn't need soap or water, just wipe it off with a paper towel. Leftover grease is your friend!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 31, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> If you use soap, rinse well and dry VERY well.  Then smear it with oil.  And it wouldn't hurt to bake it, though you don't have to.  With your press, you shouldn't need soap or water, just wipe it off with a paper towel. *Leftover grease is your friend!*


+1


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Nov 1, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> If you use soap, rinse well and dry VERY well.  Then smear it with oil.  And it wouldn't hurt to bake it, though you don't have to.  With your press, you shouldn't need soap or water, just wipe it off with a paper towel. Leftover grease is your friend!



I'm confused about how leaving grease on it could okay. Isn't the grease a hotbed for bacteria?


----------

